# Wal-Mart employee killed by stampede...



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.thestar.com/News/World/article/545269

Poor employee was trying to hold the doors closed at 5am and about 200 people bum-rushed into the store. Poor guy had no chance...


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

That's the funniest thing I've heard all day. Americans are so damn greedy. lol


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 28, 2008)

My girlfriend just told me about this.

Shows the true nature of our race.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> That's the funniest thing I've heard all day. Americans are so damn greedy. lol



I have to agree. Apparently, a woman also had a miscarriage there, and nobody bothered to stop and help either, though apparently someone (probably another employee) called 911.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 28, 2008)

...It's like what happens when you are the last dude standing in L4D and a boomer hits you.

It looked like this kinda I bet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrn4JMxsN_o


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 28, 2008)

I just have to wonder...

How many steps did it take before he stopped breathing?

It is pretty messed up.. it just kind of says something about humanity (or just America).


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 28, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I just have to wonder...
> 
> How many steps did it take before he stopped breathing?
> 
> It is pretty messed up.. it just kind of says something about humanity (or just America).



I was curious too

HOW MANY LICKS STEPS DOES IT TAKE TO GET TO THE CENTER OF A TOOTSIE POP KILL A MAN


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I have to agree. Apparently, a woman also had a miscarriage there, and nobody bothered to stop and help either, though apparently someone (probably another employee) called 911.



Yum more juicy lulz, This is why I hate 90% of people. There's no respect for one another anymore. Are race is pathetic.*shakes head in disappointment*


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2008)

These are the kind of people I'd get a kick out of drenching in flaming napalm from the rooftop of the store.  Or maybe drive through them in a combine harvester.  That might be fun.  Messy, but fun.

I want to see a shit-ton of Murder 2/Manslaughter charges being handed out.  I know I'll be disappointed, though.


----------



## Cleo (Nov 28, 2008)

Yep, read this earlier today. It sickened me...

Also, I heard about these guys getting in a gunfight in a Toys 'R Us in Palm Desert, Cali. lol


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 28, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> These are the kind of people I'd get a kick out of drenching in flaming napalm from the rooftop of the store.  Or maybe drive through them in a combine harvester.  That might be fun.  Messy, but fun.
> 
> I want to see a shit-ton of Murder 2/Manslaughter charges being handed out.  I know I'll be disappointed, though.



How about a video game where you kill these people that mob outside stores in various ways?


----------



## Emil (Nov 28, 2008)

He worked at Walmart, so death probably came as a release.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> How about a video game where you kill these people that mob outside stores in various ways?



I'd trample a guy to buy this game before everyone.


----------



## Cleo (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I'd trample a guy to buy this game before everyone.



The intentional irony is sickening.


----------



## Takun (Nov 28, 2008)

So fucking pathetic.  Greedy people, this is why I stayed home from shopping and why black Friday is worthless.  Congrats, the few deals some people got was worth running over a person.  Fucking apes.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Cleo said:


> The intentional irony is sickening.



I do my best to please.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2008)

Cleo said:


> Yep, read this earlier today. It sickened me...
> 
> Also, I heard about these guys getting in a gunfight in a Toys 'R Us in Palm Desert, Cali. lol



LOL.

Ladies and gentlemen, may I present to you: THE END OF THE HUMAN RACE!

Also, I bet WalMart stockholders utterly CAME when they heard about such sheer unbridled mayhem... that massive throng of greedy people throwing themselves against the doors repeatedly until penetrating and exploding in a mass of seething shopping rage... porn for capitalists.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 28, 2008)

That's pretty sick... Maybe it's because we don't have anything like it here, but could someone explain to me the point of Black Friday? Because from all I've seen and heard it seems like it's just a huge clusterfuck of greedy materialists climbing over each other to take advantage of a sale on a few pieces of crap they don't really need.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 28, 2008)

This is why I hate Christmas.


----------



## Emil (Nov 28, 2008)

Sad thing is, we like to think of ourselves as better than these people, but in the end we really arnt. After all, we still buy the shoes and clothes made in Chinese sweatshops =\


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 28, 2008)

Easog said:


> That's pretty sick... Maybe it's because we don't have anything like it here, but could someone explain to me the point of Black Friday? Because from all I've seen and heard it seems like it's just a huge clusterfuck of greedy materialists climbing over each other to take advantage of a sale on a few pieces of crap they don't really need.



It's actually the beginning of the Christmas shopping season here in the U.S.


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 28, 2008)

Easog said:


> That's pretty sick... Maybe it's because we don't have anything like it here, but could someone explain to me the point of Black Friday? Because from all I've seen and heard it seems like it's just a huge clusterfuck of greedy materialists climbing over each other to take advantage of a sale on a few pieces of crap they don't really need.



I don't know how it started... it's all from this phenomenon known as "America" though. Basically, since it's the first post-Thanksgiving day, that means it's the official first day of the Christmas season, which means SHOPPING! You'll find masses of the most hardened and fierce of parents, all packed together, nearly bursting with a powder keggish combination of frustration, anxiety, and adrenaline.

Black Friday somehow became a day of supposedly "killer sales". Oh god...

I shouldn't have. >:


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Easog said:


> That's pretty sick... Maybe it's because we don't have anything like it here, but could someone explain to me the point of Black Friday? Because from all I've seen and heard it seems like it's just a huge clusterfuck of greedy materialists climbing over each other to take advantage of a sale on a few pieces of crap they don't really need.



You just explained it to yourself, black Friday is a day for retarded Americans to fuck each other over to be greedy materialists.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 28, 2008)

Pathetic. =/


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2008)

I shudder to think what kind of horrible cacophonous din must have been resonating throughout that store/parking lot... the images I can conjure in my mind are bad, but the sounds are worse.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

How long do you think it took someone to notice the employee was dead?


----------



## Cleo (Nov 28, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I don't know how it started... it's all from this phenomenon known as "America" though. Basically, since it's the first post-Thanksgiving day, that means it's the official first day of the Christmas season, which means SHOPPING! You'll find masses of the most hardened and fierce of parents, all packed together, nearly bursting with a powder keggish combination of frustration, anxiety, and adrenaline.
> 
> Black Friday somehow became a day of supposedly "killer sales". Oh god...



'Tis mob mentality at its finest, sadly.



			
				pheonix said:
			
		

> How long do you think it took someone to notice the employee was dead?



Apparently a while, because even when the paramedics where trying to get him out of there there were still people running around them.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 28, 2008)

pathetic to be honest... some people are so selfish and arogant


----------



## Emil (Nov 28, 2008)

*Black Friday came from*: Alot of people have/take the day off after Thanksgiving, giving them alot of time to do their Christmas shopping. The "black" part of Black Friday comes from accounting. An account "in the black" is an account that has basically made a profit. An account "in the red" is one that hasnt made profit yet. Black Friday is that day that many businesses hace their financial status go "in the black", and businesses offer sales to bring in customers.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Cleo said:


> Apparently a while, because even when the paramedics where trying to get him out of there there were still people running around them.



Wow Aren't we just the worst.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

Goddamn, usually I'd laugh at something like this, but I guess the failure of humans overrides the lulz.

Seriously, Bargains > Common sense?


----------



## Emil (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Seriously, *The Who* > Common sense?



Retro Fix'd! =D


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 28, 2008)

Damn holiday rushes... just shows how stupid and greedy people are.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow what wouldn't people do for savings. D:

I'm sad for the guy who died...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.kevinandkell.com/
Surprisingly, today's Kevin and Kell is about this sort of stupid rush.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 28, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> These are the kind of people I'd get a kick out of drenching in flaming napalm from the rooftop of the store.  Or maybe drive through them in a combine harvester.  That might be fun.  Messy, but fun.
> 
> I want to see a shit-ton of Murder 2/Manslaughter charges being handed out.  I know I'll be disappointed, though.


That's what I'd like to see.  ESPECIALLY if the doors came down because someone outside tampered with them.

One of the main reasons I stay HOME the day after Thanksgiving!


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Goddamn, usually I'd laugh at something like this, but I guess the failure of humans overrides the lulz.



I thought it was hilarious, stupid greedy Americans most definitely = lulz


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I thought it was hilarious, stupid greedy Americans most definitely = lulz



I dunno, I can't laugh at a death that wasn't caused by themselves.

And in this case, caused by humankinds greed.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 28, 2008)

Telnac said:


> That's what I'd like to see.  ESPECIALLY if the doors came down because someone outside tampered with them.
> 
> One of the main reasons I stay HOME the day after Thanksgiving!



I'm glad I had to work this morning, so didn't get to go shopping until after 12pm, when some of the crowd at the Best Buy near my work was gone.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 28, 2008)

Yet again I am reminded why I prefer to stay home on Black-Friday.

It's really sad what happened to the employee.

I went to three stores. To get materials along with my friend at an art store....tried to go to K-mart to get Talc Powder for something, left because out of 9 registers only 4 were open and the lines were too long....only to find what we wanted at Dollar Tree which was the most pleasant place we went to besides the restaurant we ate at.

The entire time people were abusing their horns to and fro.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 28, 2008)

If you're stupid enough to get in the way of the public on a Black Friday in the middle of a recession, then you deserve to get your ass trampled, in my opinion.

I lol'd.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 28, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> If you're stupid enough to get in the way of the public on a Black Friday in the middle of a recession, then you deserve to get your ass trampled, in my opinion.
> 
> I lol'd.



Did he really have a choice? It is his job...


----------



## Cleo (Nov 28, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> If you're stupid enough to get in the way of the public on a Black Friday in the middle of a recession, then you deserve to get your ass trampled, in my opinion.
> 
> I lol'd.



Actually, the person that got trampled was a maintenance guy keeping the doors closed, so it wasn't really his fault he was in the wrong place at the wrong time. :/


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I dunno, I can't laugh at a death that wasn't caused by themselves.
> 
> And in this case, caused by humankinds greed.



I do feel bad for the guy but this is a special kind of lulz to me, I laugh at how greedy and stupid people are. A human life is less important then a good deal on an object, that's just too much.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I do feel bad for the guy but this is a special kind of lulz to me, I laugh at how greedy and stupid people are. A human life is less important then a good deal on an object, that's just too much.



That's the sad part, to be honest.

People don't think 'Oh, this guy has a wife and kids to go to, lets let the mother fucker live', they think 'HOLY MOTHERFUCKING SHIT, THAT TV IS 10% OFF!'


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 28, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Did he really have a choice? It is his job...



What, pray, comes first, your job or your life?

If the crowd outside was really that psychotic, then he should've said "Fuck this shit, man" and buggered off.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 28, 2008)

He probably didn't have enough time to get out. Like a bunch of fire ants those shoppers are. They can hang around all calm-like, and at the drop of a hat they attack all at once.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> What, pray, comes first, your job or your life?
> 
> If the crowd outside was really that psychotic, then he should've said "Fuck this shit, man" and buggered off.



I would'a thought this personally, but what if he needed his job?


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> That's the sad part, to be honest.
> 
> People don't think 'Oh, this guy has a wife and kids to go to, lets let the mother fucker live', they think 'HOLY MOTHERFUCKING SHIT, THAT TV IS 10% OFF!'



And that's why I have to laugh, when did we lose are humanity? I remember when there where smart, kind, and respectful people in the world.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 28, 2008)

God I'm getting Vietnam-esque flashbacks of when Tickle-Me Elmo first came out.
*fetal position*


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> God I'm getting Vietnam-esque flashbacks of when Tickle-Me Elmo first came out.
> *fetal position*



Some guy pulled put a gun and threatened to shoot some lady over a tickle me elmo, 2 guys also beat the ever living shit out of each other for one. I laughed so hard.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I would'a thought this personally, but what if he needed his job?



Again, priorities. 

Jobs will come and go. You might not have one for a long time, you might even have to live on the streets, but at least, at LEAST you won't get mowed down by a bunch of consumerist soccer moms who go fuck-crazy at the sight of a 40% off sticker.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 28, 2008)

They were also willing to smash a 10-year old kid *coughmecough* into a metal shelf and severely bruise his ribs for one. And people wonder why I'm not too big of a fan of Christmas. :/


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> And that's why I have to laugh, when did we lose are humanity? I remember when there where smart, kind, and respectful people in the world.



That was pre-Baby Boom generation. Back around WWII and before.


----------



## Cero (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> That's the funniest thing I've heard all day. Americans are so damn greedy. lol



Yes because ALL Americans are like this. Thanks. Idiot.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 28, 2008)

Cero said:


> Yes because ALL Americans are like this. Thanks. Idiot.





TyVulpine said:


> http://www.thestar.com/News/World/article/545269
> 
> Poor employee was trying to hold the doors closed at 5am and about 200 people bum-rushed into the store. Poor guy had no chance...



No but 200 people... one store... scary statistics.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> That was pre-Baby Boom generation. Back around WWII and before.



The more people there are the more retarded we become as a whole, sad but very true.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> And that's why I have to laugh, when did we lose are humanity? I remember when there where smart, kind, and respectful people in the world.



Apparently a while ago.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Cero said:


> Yes because ALL Americans are like this. Thanks. Idiot.



I never said all, but most are greedy little bastards. You're probably one of them if you got so butthurt over my comment.


----------



## Cero (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I never said all, but most are greedy little bastards. You're probably one of them if you got so butthurt over my comment.


No I'm just sick of everyone lumping EVERYONE in America together as bad people.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 28, 2008)

Cero said:


> No I'm just sick of everyone lumping EVERYONE in America together as bad people.



And claiming that Americans are "fat", when less than 1 in 3 actually are.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Cero said:


> No I'm just sick of everyone lumping EVERYONE in America together as bad people.



Well when the majority of our population are severely greedy, retarded, assholes, then people start to clump us all together. There are good people left in our country but not many.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

Cero said:


> No I'm just sick of everyone lumping EVERYONE in America together as bad people.



Have a look at his location, he lives in the same country as you, sir.

Also, get used to it, I think the same about Americans, this event makes me think even moreso about it.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Have a look at his location, he lives in the same country as you, sir.
> 
> Also, get used to it, I think the same about Americans, this event makes me think even moreso about it.



Thank you, I hate this country and wish to leave this greedy little hell hole.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 28, 2008)

Read this this morning. 

Pretty tragic/retarded/sad/hilarious.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 28, 2008)

Guess now the new thing will be having to hire police to keep the crowds in line.

Wow. I don't know whether to laugh or just shake my head.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Guess now the new thing will be having to hire police to keep the crowds in line.
> 
> Wow. I don't know whether to laugh or just shake my head.



you should laugh, you know you want to.


----------



## Argon (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> And that's why I have to laugh, when did we lose <our> humanity? I remember when there where smart, kind, and respectful people in the world.



When was this? I don't think this period in history existed, and if it did it was for like 1 hour tops.


----------



## kitsubaka (Nov 28, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> If you're stupid enough to get in the way of the public on a Black Friday in the middle of a recession, then you deserve to get your ass trampled, in my opinion.
> 
> I lol'd.



He wasn't being stupid, as stated he was doing his job and I highly doubt he would think that people would actually break down doors.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Argon said:


> When was this? I don't think this period in history existed, and if it did it was for like 1 hour tops.



It did just you weren't paying enough attention to see it.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Guess now the new thing will be having to hire police to keep the crowds in line.
> 
> Wow. I don't know whether to laugh or just shake my head.



Might as well laugh.  Make the best of an incurable disease caused by commercialism, greed and stupidity.  The fact that people will do horrid things for the sake of saving a buck is utterly disgusting.

At least with things like the stupid broad who killed herself via water poisoning in the process of trying to win a free Wii, there was humor (however dark) to be gleaned from it.  This... it's just not funny.  It's too appalling.  It makes you recoil in disgust and say "Oh fuck... I have to share a planet with these worthless sacks of flesh... makes me almost ashamed to be the same species as these freaks..."

I've tried to find more humor in this, to take the edge off of the stinging blow to my mind and my identity as a human being... but I've failed so far.  Maybe after a little while I'll come around, like I did with the Iraq/Afghanistan shit, and regain my sense of morbid humor.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

kitsubaka said:


> I highly doubt he would think that people would actually break down doors.



*STUPID!!!*


----------



## Argon (Nov 28, 2008)

Hasn't this happened like every year since 2000? Walmart Black Friday should be it's own meme by now.


----------



## Not A Fox (Nov 28, 2008)

I really do doubt that this happened.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> I really do doubt that this happened.



I'm pretty sure it did.


----------



## kitsubaka (Nov 28, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> I really do doubt that this happened.



Retarded shit like this happens quite often sadly.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

Heard about this this morning.

Poor guy.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 28, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> I really do doubt that this happened.


the amount of conspiracy theories you've cooked up on these forums gives you no right to question like, anything, ever : v


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

brrrr said:


> the amount of conspiracy theories you've cooked up on these forums gives you no right to question like, anything, ever : v



So hurtful.


----------



## jrwenzel (Nov 28, 2008)

This one ranks right up there with people being trampled and or crushed to death at soccer games in Europe and South Americaâ€¦

Any time you have a large group of people with a single focus, that group can spontaneously become a mob.

Honestly, Iâ€™m surprised it doesnâ€™t happen more often . . .
Retailers intentionally manipulate circumstances to induce a frenzied mindset in shoppers.
The media hypes the shopping season like they were covering a sporting event and emphasize examples of competitive behavior.

A man is dead â€“ and â€œtrampled to death by stampeding shoppersâ€ is an unconscionably sad epitaft.

At the absolute least, the management of the store should face criminal charges for allowing the crowd that they lured there to get out of hand.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Nov 28, 2008)

I would like to take this time out to point out the ethnical makeup of the crowd.

I went there, sue me.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 28, 2008)

jrwenzel said:


> At the absolute least, the management of the store should face criminal charges for allowing the crowd that they lured there to get out of hand.



I'm sure Wally World will settle out of court for several million dollars.


----------



## jrwenzel (Nov 28, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I'm sure Wally World will settle out of court for several million dollars.


 
More so the better, it would set a precedent for seeking damages for harm caused by the retail industries engineered mayhem
(That might even act as a deterrent)


----------



## theLight (Nov 28, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## jrwenzel (Nov 28, 2008)

theLight said:


> But it really wasnt the store's entire fault, I mean it's not like the CEOs are the ones who trampled the poor person. It was those cheap idiots that just HAD to have it a couple dollars cheaper and were so deafened and blinded by that they couldn't hear the screams of the man being slowly killed underneath their feet. Yes organization of this event would be great but, it's not gonna work with people that don't even have some common sense to have pushed that person out of the way; a bruise/fracture/whatever is better than what he got.


 
By no means would I say â€œentirelyâ€, however the retailer had a very direct responsibility to provide personnel to handle the crowd that they intentionally attracted; there was no mention of any staff outside trying to control the crowd listed in the article.
Sadly, once group think and mob mentality kick in, reason and morality turn off and human behavior quickly regresses to the level of pack and herd instincts.
Being pushed out of the way is likely how the victim wound up on the floor.


----------



## theLight (Nov 28, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 28, 2008)

Argon said:


> Hasn't this happened like every year since 2000? Walmart Black Friday should be it's own meme by now.



Rank the following in terms of sheer devastation:
Walmart Black Friday
Hurricane Katrina
The Apocalypse 
A flock of angry chickens
A drunk guy with a 2x4.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Nov 28, 2008)

: 0 I was working in the middle of the toy aile at Wal-Mart last year on black friday and I count myself lucky to be alive. It was like woodstock at Wal-Mart, being as huge as Wal-MArt is and not being able to move a foot in front of you for the sea of people.


----------



## jrwenzel (Nov 28, 2008)

theLight said:


> I see your point but do not forget that just because it was not mentioned does not mean there were none, the news is just trying to get ratings not exact details. I guess we'll find out how he wound up there when and if they release that information.


 
Granted, I just hope that something/anything happens to keep a senseless death from becoming a meaningless one.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

This thread has too many words.


----------



## jrwenzel (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> This thread has too many words.


 
But if not for wordsâ€¦ There would be only empty whitespace.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2008)

jrwenzel said:


> But if not for wordsâ€¦ There would be only empty whitespace.



Says you.


----------



## theLight (Nov 28, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## jrwenzel (Nov 28, 2008)

_And then there was silence . . ._


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

jrwenzel said:


> _And then there was silence . . ._



I can fix the silence for ya. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H91rPIq2mN4


----------



## jrwenzel (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I can fix the silence for ya. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H91rPIq2mN4


 
Now thatâ€™s a show stopper!


----------



## theLight (Nov 28, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 28, 2008)

theLight said:


> Have you seen the Toy Story one? Freakin Epic.



Link plz?

Anyways, I feel sorry for the guy. Hope his family's okay.

And for those of you who laughed at this story, I give you the third-finger salute.


----------



## theLight (Nov 28, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 28, 2008)

theLight said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0Lx3s170iI



ROTFLMGDFAO

That was funny.


----------



## theLight (Nov 28, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## theLight (Nov 28, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 28, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> And nothing of value was lost.  I mean, she did work for walmart, I'll bet she had 4 kids and was on welfare.  God Bless America.


Thought woman was alright and was a customer and the guy that was killed was the worker?

I'm probably wrong and it's in the article somewhere.


----------



## theLight (Nov 28, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

I hope I die in a shopping mall stampede.


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, then he was a deadbeat father.  With 4 kids, and 3 ex wives.  Nothing of value lost again.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 28, 2008)

I saw it on CNN this morning.
And I heard a woman had a Miscarriage as well.

The dangers of Black friday...


----------



## theLight (Nov 28, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2008)

theLight said:


> I know this is the internet and all, but could you at least try to have some compassion?


For some random asshole?  No.  I'll do what I always do when I hear about people who get trampled, and that is laugh.  I mean, nobody cares when it happens at a soccer riot, why should I care that some low wage neanderthal died due to the innate greed of the American consumer?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 28, 2008)

New York...I swear, there are more asses in New York than the Democratic National Convention.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 28, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> New York...I swear, there are more asses in New York than the Democratic National Convention.


*golf clap*


----------



## theLight (Nov 28, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2008)

theLight said:


> He may have been random but, how do you know no one cares about soccer rally tramplings? How do you know he was a neanderthal? Really, stop being so assumptive.


First, because it's soccer.  Second, because he worked at Walmart.  Have you ever been to Walmart?


----------



## brrrr (Nov 28, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Well, then he was a deadbeat father.  With 4 kids, and 3 ex wives.  Nothing of value lost again.


I cared more when the article said that the 28yr old woman lost her unborn baby due to stampeding shoppers. I guess that was just a rumor in the article before it was revised, 'cause I don't see it now


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2008)

brrrr said:


> I cared more when the article said that the 28yr old woman lost her unborn baby due to stampeding shoppers. I guess that was just a rumor in the article before it was revised, 'cause I don't see it now


American media, hard at work trying to stir up drama.  And we're over populated anyway.


----------



## theLight (Nov 28, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## mapdark (Nov 28, 2008)

I was so fucking mad when I read this!

I can't believe that people could be SO GREEDY that they'd silpy lay someone dying under hundreds of bloody maniacS!


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2008)

theLight said:


> Both of those things are circumstantial and thus, irrelevant supports. I have actually been to a walmart in, I believe South Carolina, and there were actually some very nice, seemingly intelligent people there.


So you're not sure if you've been or not.  Must have been Target, they're way more civilized there.


theLight said:


> Um, no we're not. You need to save that comment when MORE people/babies die in REALLY overpopulated countries, like china.


Fun fact, the United States is the third most populous country on this planet, and has a steadily INCREASING birth rate unlike China or India, whose rates have been falling for some time due to population control. Also, did you even watch any of the Election Coverage?  This shit is drama light. Barely worthy for a line on the ticker.


theLight said:


> Are you just trying to be contradicting?


How can you contradict an opinion of which you have no supporting evidence?


----------



## mapdark (Nov 28, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> For some random asshole?  No.  I'll do what I always do when I hear about people who get trampled, and that is laugh.  I mean, nobody cares when it happens at a soccer riot, why should I care that some low wage neanderthal died due to the innate greed of the American consumer?



wow .. I ..

You know that there's a time for everything .. and this isn't one for making fun of the situation .. there's ABSOLUTELY nothing even rometely funny about that situation!

You're an ass man .. seriously..


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks bro. Everyone, continue to White Knight for the random dead douchebag. People die every day of cancer, or murder, or getting dragged by a bus. Why does this person deserve coverage?  Because of what I stated earlier, greed.  That's the only reason this story even made a blip on the radar.  That's what you should really be talking about, instead of some nobody.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 28, 2008)

*snerk*

"OH GOD, THEY'RE GONNA BREAK THROUGH!"
*mass chaos*
*some random woman steps over the dead guy*
"I'M RICK JAMES, BITCH. NAHAHAHAHA!"


----------



## theLight (Nov 28, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

theLight said:


> *bullet* T'was walmart, I was looking at the BB gun models, really cool binoculars, and these really huge hunting knives, they were ridiculous.


They do have low low prices


theLight said:


> *bullet* Being most populous and being OVER populated are two different things.


So you like tons of fundamentalist christians?  The world in general has too many people, and we are a prime perpetrator of this.


theLight said:


> *bullet* Contradicting - To assert or express the opposite of (a statement).       You do not need factual evidence for contradiction, merely a opposing statement.


So you lack adequate facts to respond to me.  How pointless.
[/quote]


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 29, 2008)

Prices lower than a whore on the sidewalk, prices lower than a snail's penis, prices lower than goblins and rats in the sewers of New York.

LOW LOW PRICES, MOFOS.


----------



## theLight (Nov 29, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, they are, due to most of that crap being manufactured by slave labor in shithole countries.

No, I simply think that we need to slow our rate of growth.  Does a family really NEED 7 kids?  No.  

Indeed.


----------



## theLight (Nov 29, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Yes, they are, due to most of that crap being manufactured by slave labor in shithole countries.


Actually, Santa brings it. Haven't you been listening to CyberFox?


----------



## theLight (Nov 29, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

Easog said:


> Actually, Santa brings it. Haven't you been listening to CyberFox?



The sad truth lies in this link, click only of ye be strong of will and stout with courage.

http://www.canadaka.net/forums/random-insanity-f16/bad-santa-writes-back-t19805.html

Oh Santa Claus, where art thou!


----------



## theLight (Nov 29, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> The sad truth lies in this link, click only of ye be strong of will and stout with courage.
> 
> http://www.canadaka.net/forums/random-insanity-f16/bad-santa-writes-back-t19805.html
> 
> Oh Santa Claus, where art thou!


My childhood has gone up in a blaze of smoke, flames, and lulz! D:


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 29, 2008)

Daaaaaaayum...You know somebody is really pissed about that.
Well, they can't sue or charge everyone. I guess there will be a regulation or police involvement next time prior to opening the stores. Honestly, I'm not surprised.
Everyone loves the hell out of Wal-Mart, but god damn...


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 29, 2008)

=3 I love Black Fridays...though...to be exact I bought my Wii and 360...10 minutes past midnight...online...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 29, 2008)

*whistles _Grandma Got Ran over by a Reindeer*_


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 29, 2008)

The more I read that article, the more utterly disgusted I became and the more misanthropic I felt. Now I'm in a whole "People are disgusting" mood.


----------



## KillerFreya (Nov 29, 2008)

Everyone in that mob rush should be sterilized.

Their kids too, just in case.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 29, 2008)

KillerFreya said:


> Everyone in that mob rush should be sterilized.
> 
> Their kids too, just in case.



Paging Dr. Kevorkian, paging Dr. Kevorkian!


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 29, 2008)

...was it like 300...or that one scene in the Lord of the Rings


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...was it like 300...or that one scene in the Lord of the Rings


It was 200 people at a Wal-mart in Long Island, NY at 5am in 2008, so no.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 29, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> It was 200 people at a Wal-mart in Long Island, NY at 5am in 2008, so no.


...well that sucks, guess he did a Gandalf


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...well that sucks, guess he did a Gandalf


He didn't fall down a hole with a giant flaming monster. He got stepped on by 200 relentlessly greedy soccer moms.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 29, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> He didn't fall down a hole with a giant flaming monster. He got stepped on by 200 relentlessly greedy soccer moms.


though it makes me glad...I do shopping online -_-


----------



## Tycho (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm starting to find a sense of humor about the whole thing.  I'm still disgusted, but there is much dark humor here.  Most of the jokes I've been making with my MMO-fiend friends involve "defending the keep" jokes and "zerg rush" cracks.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 29, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I'm starting to find a sense of humor about the whole thing.  I'm still disgusted, but there is much dark humor here.  Most of the jokes I've been making with my MMO-fiend friends involve "defending the keep" jokes and "zerg rush" cracks.


YOU SHALL NOT PASS!


----------



## Tycho (Nov 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> YOU SHALL NOT PASS!



Now I'm imagining some huge demonic soccer mom swinging her purse around like a whip and bellowing like an insane elephant.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 29, 2008)

I remember in the 1990s when the Cabbage Patch dollswere possible there was a story on the news where two women were fighting over one of these dolls and the one women ended up with a broken arm.

Crazy, just plain crazy


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 29, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Now I'm imagining some huge demonic soccer mom swinging her purse around like a whip and bellowing like an insane elephant.



I was thinking more the Black Knight from Monty Python and the Holy Grail...


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 29, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> I remember in the 1990s when the Cabbage Patch dollswere possible there was a story on the news where two women were fighting over one of these dolls and the one women ended up with a broken arm.
> 
> Crazy, just plain crazy



Now that's the kind of reality TV I would actually watch.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 29, 2008)

Don't forget the Tickle-Me-Elmo craze...


----------



## Tycho (Nov 29, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Don't forget the Tickle-Me-Elmo craze...



I swear, someone needs to keep an eye out for the next super-popular toy.  Then they buy a couple, and invite people to compete in Thunder Dome matches to win them.

I would SO fucking watch that.


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 29, 2008)

I reckon I could do much worse. Just go to south Yorkshire and leave a welfare check in the street.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 29, 2008)

Someone TOTALLY needs to do a comic of Gandalf standing in front of a pair of Walmart doors, going "YOU SHALL NOT PASS." and then a crowd of women crush him underfoot.


----------



## Monak (Nov 29, 2008)

When will they ever learn! Wal-Mart has *EVERYDAY* low prices!


----------



## theLight (Nov 29, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Not A Fox (Nov 29, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> I really do doubt that this happened.






NAFFY said:


> I pretty sure this didn't happen.






NAFFY said:


> I know this didn't happen.






NAFFY said:


> This Didn't Happen.



^This

Several years back, I would've believed it. But I would've also believed every last human being was quite capable and in fact was on the verge of turning into This at any given moment.

I would've believed it then, but not now. It wouldn't even matter if they even ran a story about it on CNN or elsewhere. It's all sensationalism ; it's all just supposed to strike an intense emotional response ; it's all just meant to keep you around through the commercials.

If you want something terrible that's not false or sensational, theres real world problems way bigger, more important than trivial garbage like this.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 29, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> If you want something terrible that's not false or sensational, theres real world problems way bigger, more important than trivial garbage like this.


no you see CNN only wants us to believe there's starving children and we're pouring America's tax dollars into another country so we stick around for the commercials.



TyVulpine said:


> Don't forget the Tickle-Me-Elmo craze...


Furby's


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 29, 2008)

brrrr said:


> Furby's



Beanie Babies.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 29, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> If you want something terrible that's not false or sensational, theres real world problems way bigger, more important than trivial garbage like this.



I'm sure it wouldn't be so "trivial" if it was one of YOUR family members that was killed. Have some compassion, for pete's sake.


----------

